# Free book (PDF) of scales and modes for guitar players



## npuryear (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope I am not violating any forum rules by alerting the readership to the existence of my new website, www.fretboardtopologies.com. It is the download site for my book _Fretboard Topologies_, a catalog of 1,117 scales and modes mapped to a graphic representation of the guitar fretboard. The download is free, no strings attached. Distribution is on the "shareware" model, ie, you can pay for it ($5) if you find it useful and are so inclined, or you can not pay for it, and no hard feelings. Please visit the site and download a copy. Let me know what you think, either here or through the *Contact *function at the site. Thanks! N. Puryear


----------

